# Slowly Making Progress



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Well it's been a while since I've done anything with my layout so i revamped it and changed it up a bit. It's the same large "L" shape but this time it has a 24" gap in it to walk through the entire backside. She has the traditional double main and then has a 3rd track running most of the main line to use as storage, passing, or yard lead trackage. just finished putting the double main in although not truely complete she is laid. I still need to get 10 more switches to finish the mains but until then both tracks are usable. the last thing i am going to mess with is the yard which will be stub ended and 9 tracks. have to figure my structures and where my roads are going to be before i can plant the yard. The mains have #8 prototypical style double cross overs and #6's everywhere else including the yard. Will be putting pics up shortly of the progress thus far.

Thanks for reading and providing the knowledge need for me to do this for the final time correctly


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

And here are the pics. sorry some of them are crappy even though i used the god camera this time

http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/Sawgunner6942/basement layout/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing is ever final on the RR as after you do something you always get a better ideal. (ED's/Murphy's Law.)

The little church...plan for a grave yard along the side?

Looks like a nice start, can you get on the stairs and take a overall shot of the basement?:thumbsup:


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking good, may I ask how wide the bench is that is attached to the wall? I like how you crossed over the tracks I believe picture in picture 10. would also like to see a complete picture like Ed mentioned.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I added a couple more pics to the link above. the gap that use to be in the stairs to see down has been sealed up for years so no vantage point from the landing anymore.

the blue end table is 7' x 2' the other is 70" x 2'. The surround on the knee wall is 12" wide and goes around the wall. Then there are 3 tables 1) 4' x 8', 1) 4' x 6', and a 33" x 53" filler table to bridge the gap


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Why are photobucket pictures so small?


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

big ed said:


> Looks like a nice start, can you get on the stairs and take a overall shot of the basement?:thumbsup:


Shouldn't be a problem with a "god camera."
I'm stuck with this Sony and it shows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's a _God camera_? Is that one that takes heavenly pictures?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya that's a typo i didn't catch LOL it is a Canon though hehehe


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

A good camera, in my humble opinion, is one that requires to effort on my part.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok a little more done. still having issues with track supply and also wiring for DCC.

so far have my bus and feeders done for the table section of the layout. still trying to figure out how to do them on the knee wall sections as i cannot go under the track to do them and the 3rd track kind of interfering. but on to the pics. oh and i also got a new light for the far end of the layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't help you with the DCC, not sure of what you mean by "knee" wall wiring. Can't you just put it underneath?

I love the custom curtain tie downs.:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

when i was coming up with a height that was "comfortable" for me to have the layout and working on it i came up with 42" at the top. The knee wall was 41" and some change so i cut my osb into sections to go around the knee wall and dodge the window moldings and screwed it down to the top of the knee wall (which at the time was a stellar idea no frame work!!!!) so i don't even think a dust mite could get under there let alone my wires. so i'm trying to slice my roadbed so i can get wires to the overhang of the boards to drop them. makes the leads a little on the long side but oh well.

ya the curtain tie downs are fitting those curtains have been up there since the 70's when the house had shag carpeting (thank god the carpet is gone!!) but until i can get new things to go up there that's still an updated look i'm thinking '86 or so LOL


----------

